
Passwordless signup. No social network required - JohnKacz
https://withcopper.com/
======
sprremix
Why can't I use my numpad when entering the verification code?
[https://zippy.gfycat.com/HoarseSinfulBasilisk.webm](https://zippy.gfycat.com/HoarseSinfulBasilisk.webm)

Why is the little pop-up box where I put in my personal information getting
smaller with every key I press?
[https://zippy.gfycat.com/ComposedFarflungAmericanlobster.web...](https://zippy.gfycat.com/ComposedFarflungAmericanlobster.webm)

